# Looking for info on renouncing in Greece and becoming so called "stateless"



## flatfoot (Jul 8, 2016)

This is probably a somewhat complex question given the ongoing (and probably contrived) "refuge"/"immigrant" crisis in Greece and the E(f)U* but, I am looking for some general info regarding renouncing US in Athens and essentially becoming "stateless" (as defined by the drug pushers over at the UN) in Greece.

It would be particularly great also to hear from anyone who is currently in this "stateless" status and/or has done this.

Thanks

* - Nope sorry all, the "f" in E(f)U stands for financial . . .


----------



## Rexall (May 12, 2014)

flatfoot said:


> This is probably a somewhat complex question given the ongoing (and probably contrived) "refuge"/"immigrant" crisis in Greece and the E(f)U* but, I am looking for some general info regarding renouncing US in Athens and essentially becoming "stateless" (as defined by the drug pushers over at the UN) in Greece.
> 
> It would be particularly great also to hear from anyone who is currently in this "stateless" status and/or has done this.
> 
> ...


As a former american I understand your thinking. But there are probably better options. Check out Doug Casey and his various recommendations. Panama sounds like a pretty easy place to bug-out to if you are 'an american person' fed up with the creeping fascism. Or Ecuador.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

A couple of problems here - first of all, it's doubtful any US Consulate would process your renunciation if you don't have a second nationality to fall back on. If they did, you'd immediately become illegal in whatever country you were in (Greece, presumably), and would be ineligible to obtain a Greek visa because you'd have to apply in your country of residence, of which you have none.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

